# *.asx2avi



## brecht (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool, mit dem ich *.asx Datein in AVI umwandeln kann - google hat mir da nichts sinnvolles ausgespuckt - und leider kann AfterEffekts und Premiere kein asx importieren - hoffentlich kennt jemand von euch ein entsprechendes tool


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

... vll hilft dir das:

http://pub3.ezboard.com/fvcdgearcomments.showMessage?topicID=100.topic
http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=263440

cu orange_dot


----------



## brecht (17. März 2003)

wow - da hab ich ja kaum lange warten müssen - hab mir inzwischen das originalmaterial als .mov (würg) schicken lassen - aber ich bin mir sicher ich kanns mal wieder brauchen - 

danke orange hab mir deine links mal abgelegt - also wenn du weiter so sinnvoll postest dann bekommst bald ne bewertubg von mir -

thx


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

.. war des jetzt positiv oder negativ? 

orange


----------



## brecht (17. März 2003)

positiv  und nur gut gemeint - und jetzt beantworte ich deine anderen responses


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

... was treibst du eigentlich so mit dem ganzen input? hast du irgendwelche projekte im web oder irgendwas, dass du mir mal zeigen könntest  

orange


----------



## brecht (18. März 2003)

Naja was treib ich mit dem input - unser Unternehmen ist ein Eventdienstleister mit einem erweitertem Dienstleistungsportfolio - sprich wir installieren nicht nur Technik für Veranstaltungen, sondern liefern auch Medialen Content oder konvertieren vorhandenes Material um es besser darstellen zu können. Und genau das ist dann auch mein Bereich - ich erstelle mit 3dsmax AfterEffekts und Premiere sowie diversen anderen Programmen digitalen Content - leider kann ich davon jetzt nichts zeigen, da entweder die Datenmenge fürs Web zu umfangreich wäre, die Darstellungen rechtlich durch die Auftraggeber geschützt oder ich nicht zufriedengenug mit dem Ergebniss bin;-)


----------

